# This job makes me wanna cry



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Uber is totally ripping us drivers off. It could be good if they were just an honest company with solid ethics. They are the worst damn company I've ever come across. Worked my ass off last night - 10 rides over 5 hours and made $67. Probably spent around $20 on gas. It just sucks. Uber is making it with the booking fee, the 25 percent, the overcharge on the upfront fare. It's sick. Some federal judge somewhere oughta issue a cease and desist until they clean their unethical, overcharging, driver-bullying practices up.

UGHHHHHH

Don't start driving for this company if you haven't already! Maybe it will get better - but chances are, you''ll wanna cry like me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I hate Uber too, Buddy.
Yesterday I had a decent morning, $76 in about 3 hours.
Then the inevitable happened, and it died.
Got on the cabstand at 5th and Tryon to no avail.
Turned down a $5 ping since I was in position for a possible airport walk-up.
Walk-up went to NASCAR hall of fame- $5.50 plus $4 tip.
A whole day wasted for $85.50 revenue.
Uber has reduced us to this- at least once a week I end up with a waybill like this.
My point is since Uber came along, no one in these outlying markets truly makes a dime.

Uber must die.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Some federal judge somewhere oughta issue a cease and desist until they clean their unethical, overcharging, driver-bullying practices up.


If those practices were cleaned up, TNC's would cease and desist of their own accord, or enforced bankruptcy.
Those dodgy practices are the foundation stones of their conception and continuation. They are not co-ops founded for the common good of the working participants; rather, they're merely a dollar glint in the eye of greedy VC's.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

While I wish Uber would make $40 an hour, making $80,000 a year, equivalent to a career that requires a college degree and years of experience, it wont. Much like the McDonald guys wish for $15 an hour. For such little entry cost of requirement, to make more than minimum wage is gracious. If you can make more than that without Uber, you'd already be doing that. If you cannot find anything equivalent or greater to Uber earnings, then is it truly Ubers fault?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Buddywannaride said:


> Uber is totally ripping us drivers off. It could be good if they were just an honest company with solid ethics. They are the worst damn company I've ever come across. Worked my ass off last night - 10 rides over 5 hours and made $67. Probably spent around $20 on gas. It just sucks. Uber is making it with the booking fee, the 25 percent, the overcharge on the upfront fare. It's sick. Some federal judge somewhere oughta issue a cease and desist until they clean their unethical, overcharging, driver-bullying practices up.
> 
> UGHHHHHH
> 
> Don't start driving for this company if you haven't already! Maybe it will get better - but chances are, you''ll wanna cry like me.


There have been cease and desist orders in some markets in the past. Uber largely ignores them.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I somewhat agree Steve, the problem I have is that Uber is constantly trying to squeeze more milk from a dead cow. 

They could quite profitably run along making truckloads of cash simply at a more sane rate. People WILL pay, happily in most cases. However Uber has instilled to the masses that clicking that button will get them a ride in a fairly new vehicle for the price of mass transit (or cheaper). 

Drivers could be held to a better standard and it seems it would be a win win. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a believer in some utopian world where everyone sings kum-by-ya. I just see what Uber is doing and have to think, WTF. 

It's like getting your hair cut, at a certain point you've just cut way to much off. 

I certainly don't mean to come across as some armchair expert. Just seems like common sense to me that the extreme greed will bite them in the ass eventually.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> I somewhat agree Steve, the problem I have is that Uber is constantly trying to squeeze more milk from a dead cow.
> 
> They could quite profitably run along making truckloads of cash simply at a more sane rate. People WILL pay, happily in most cases. However Uber has instilled to the masses that clicking that button will get them a ride in a fairly new vehicle for the price of mass transit (or cheaper).
> 
> ...


I agree, they definitely can raise rates and do much better. Drivers can earn a bit more and they still earn great return. Any less than what they're doing and this won't be worth doing anymore and most drivers will move on.

If you truly don't believe you are benefiting from Uber, do something better! For the time I put in, I earn sufficient return between driving surges and select. If that changes, I'll move on, but for the time being uber is the only easy entry position that can earn extra cash for very little effort in my time outside of my 9-5.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm with ya man. I drive X, sold the BMW. I actually like driving in my spare time, I enjoy it mostly. That said, Uber sucks that enjoyment right out of it with their constant shuffleboard. 

I won't drive without surges, not worth my time. Your quite right, if I didn't enjoy doing it I certainly wouldn't be doing it. It is everyone's choice if we put up with what goes on, I normally just shrug off the Uber foolishness, but they tread a very fine line lately for me. Not that I matter to them lol. 

So, now that Trumps pres maybe he will kick Travis in the balls and turn that company around. So joking.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> So, now that Trumps pres maybe he will kick Travis in the balls and turn that company around. So joking.


This could open up so many responses about a handshake/ grabbing by the ...........


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Obama said he may drive for Uber, according to a Uber sponsored ad on Facebook. I really hope he does. He will realize this company is one of the shadiest companies history has ever seen. If you like him o rnot, he will not sit idly by and countinue to let them operate they way they do. He would actually do something about it. 

lol, I can only imagine what it would be like if Obama drove Uber. Im pretty sure it would be UberSUV. When you get him, you also get at least 2 other vehicles for a secret service detail. 

But remember boys and girls. All the rides we do now is simply a money grab from uber. In 2 years they want to have self driving Uber's everywhere.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

It can be depressing. I have been on the passenger side of things and I ask the driver to go offline and I show them what Uber charges me versus what they are paid. Many more drivers think they are paid what the passenger is charged and this is simply not the case.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It can be depressing. I have been on the passenger side of things and I ask the driver to go offline and I show them what Uber charges me versus what they are paid. Many more drivers think they are paid what the passenger is charged and this is simply not the case.


I wonder if this one reason why I always have a delay of a few minutes before I see what I just made. Uber just can't abide drivers and pax comparing notes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> Uber is totally ripping us drivers off. It could be good if they were just an honest company with solid ethics. They are the worst damn company I've ever come across. Worked my ass off last night - 10 rides over 5 hours and made $67. Probably spent around $20 on gas. It just sucks. Uber is making it with the booking fee, the 25 percent, the overcharge on the upfront fare. It's sick. Some federal judge somewhere oughta issue a cease and desist until they clean their unethical, overcharging, driver-bullying practices up.
> 
> UGHHHHHH
> 
> Don't start driving for this company if you haven't already! Maybe it will get better - but chances are, you''ll wanna cry like me.


welcome to Uber !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Obama said he may drive for Uber, according to a Uber sponsored ad on Facebook. I really hope he does. He will realize this company is one of the shadiest companies history has ever seen. If you like him o rnot, he will not sit idly by and countinue to let them operate they way they do. He would actually do something about it.
> 
> lol, I can only imagine what it would be like if Obama drove Uber. Im pretty sure it would be UberSUV. When you get him, you also get at least 2 other vehicles for a secret service detail.
> 
> But remember boys and girls. All the rides we do now is simply a money grab from uber. In 2 years they want to have self driving Uber's everywhere.


I can see it now.
My Uber arriving surrounded by 4 hot rod S.U.V.'S running security.
I try to lower the window but can't because of the inch thick glass.
The president launches RPG chaff out of the fender to throw off police radar . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Obama said he may drive for Uber, according to a Uber sponsored ad on Facebook. I really hope he does. He will realize this company is one of the shadiest companies history has ever seen. If you like him o rnot, he will not sit idly by and countinue to let them operate they way they do. He would actually do something about it.
> 
> lol, I can only imagine what it would be like if Obama drove Uber. Im pretty sure it would be UberSUV. When you get him, you also get at least 2 other vehicles for a secret service detail.
> 
> But remember boys and girls. All the rides we do now is simply a money grab from uber. In 2 years they want to have self driving Uber's everywhere.


Sure hope he brings some of that White House Beer instead of water & mints.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I think the pricing problem revolves around the competitors, if they were to up their prices again, Lyft would have to as well or Uber faces dethroning.

Here is the question though, would you drive for a company that charges less and makes less money, enter the power of the driver to change things around.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How will self driving car deliver food?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I make average $20/hr on slow nights and more than $30/hr average on busy nights. Tonight I struck out on almost every major surge (hit a couple here and there, but I kept being in the wrong place at the wrong time), and I still did a little more than $20/hr average for the night. I am hitting those numbers with a super saturated driver market, as well as a lot of newbie mistakes, like driving to the wrong area then missing out on a MASSIVE surge. Right at first, I was having a lot of problems like that... making hardly anything: But starting to get up to speed and figure out where I should have my car and when to make decent coin. The other night, I made more than $250 in around 5 1/2 hours of driving because it was a football game. You've got to really strategize, and try to pre-empt (which can be hard) where you think surges and/or lots of business will be. Sometimes you make a good call, and sometimes you make a bad call. Yeah, it's annoying the stuff Uber does sometimes, but you CAN make decent money doing this if you give it time and adjust your driving habits to fit your clientele's travel patterns. Also, I've had to pretty much give up on having a high acceptance rate. Accepting more than 90% of the pings that come through was making me pull in numbers more like the OP was talking about. Since I wrote off UberPool and started being more selective, I'm making almost double in a night than I was.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Carl R said:


> You should know that Uber exploits its drivers beyond belief- they keep rates artificially low to expand their rider base at the drivers expense. Uber rates are one-third to one-half of normal taxi cab fares. The icing on the cake is that they discourage tipping which really screws the driver out of being able to earn a decent wage. Tips are customary in the service industry and critical to a drivers income, however Uber could care less. Surge areas are designed to lure drivers to the area of demand and then disappear quickly- going from Red to white in minutes. Chasing the red surge is a waste of time and gas.
> 
> The percentage that Uber actually takes from drivers is almost 50% which is highway robbery plain and simple. Over half of Uber rides have a fare under $8.00. Here is one typical example: In this example, the fare to the rider is $6.75, the driver receives $3.75 and Uber receives $3.00. Looking at this example, Uber takes a whopping 44% cut of the total fare. Here is how it breaks down: The Base Fare = $5.00. The booking fee is $1.75. Total fare is $6.75. The typical driver gets paid on the base fare only, less 25%. So $5.00 -$1.25 (25%)= $3.75. So the driver gets $3.75 or 56%. Uber gets $3.00 or 44%!


Shut up already everybody knows this.....so please stop repeating the same exact post on 3 or 4 threads and 2 or 3 categories.......sheesh if it is as bad as you say then why do you log back on and chase that next ping?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's not that bad if you work hard .


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's not that bad if you work hard .


I agree. That payout is great. That is good pay for work you did and the time you put in. Good thing you don't have to pay for your car or fuel or maintenance, etc.

Oh wait . . .


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

unPat said:


> How will self driving car deliver food?


Drone's buddy. duh.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's not that bad if you work hard .


Any reason you didnt show how many hours you had to stay online to get that? 1000 is not very impressive if you have to work 60 hours to get it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> I agree. That payout is great. That is good pay for work you did and the time you put in. Good thing you don't have to pay for your car or fuel or maintenance, etc.
> 
> Oh wait . . .


Lol yup, also doesnt show how many hours he had to drive to get it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I do 60 -70 hours including 10-20 on lyft. That was for 65 hours after fuel card deduction.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Haven't gotten that high yet but i might this week. Each week ive been tightening up my game


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Any reason you didnt show how many hours you had to stay online to get that? 1000 is not very impressive if you have to work 60 hours to get it.


Had a pax tell me he had a driver that drove a 2016 Hyundai Santa Fe. The driver claimed he made good money making $1000 per week on UberX.

Only catch was that he drove 10 hrs a day from Mon - Sun.

No thnx...


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's not that bad if you work hard .


I doubt that,that old saying if it takes too long to milk ,believe me its a bull.so the rates are real low how can you make money?


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

You can't make money. It's barely an illusion of making money.

It's like you're a kid living at home with your parents and you start bringing friends home for dinner every night but you charge them a few bucks for it. Your parents don't balk at the extra money you've added to the grocery bill . . . at first. You get a little pocket change and your friends eat for cheap. Everybody wins, right? No. Eventually your parents wise up and kick your ass out.

That's Uber and your parents represent your former car that now has 200,000 miles on it and has died, if it ever made it that far in the first place.

But don't dare quit doing it. There's a long line of lemmings behind you ready to take your place . . . that is until their parents kick them out too.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I get occasional surge , airport runs, airport pickups and and select requests. Yes it's not easy to make money and uber is not gonna come and give you handouts. I will do this for the next one year and I have to make it work . So if you're lazy you won't make it . I am happy I work crazy hours and it is as expect. But if you wanna do couple of rides before and after work and occasional weekend , then you won't make enough to go on a vacation.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> But if you wanna do couple of rides before and after work and occasional weekend , then you won't make enough to go on a vacation.


Strongly disagree, when you drive part time you can budget money on your real job and put everything extra to vacations (etc) Driving 70 hours means a lot of your money is going into maintaining your car.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Strongly disagree, when you drive part time you can budget money on your real job and put everything extra to vacations (etc) Driving 70 hours means a lot of your money is going into maintaining your car.


Car maintenance is cumulative. It does not matter if you drive 10 miles a week or 1000 miles a week, your maintenance will proportionally increase.

Some people can recoup some of these losses by writing off the miles and getting a little cash for your spent car. You won't get much but a high mileage Accord or Camry is a popular target car for high school kids just getting their license.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Disgruntled said:


> Car maintenance is cumulative. It does not matter if you drive 10 miles a week or 1000 miles a week, your maintenance will proportionally increase.


No doubt but if you drive 10 miles a week you are doing maintenance much less often than someome doing 1000 a week.


----------



## Rvnbrk (Oct 1, 2016)

It's about making smart choices on when to drive, not how much you drive. This is in Nebraska.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Rvnbrk said:


> It's about making smart choices on when to drive, not how much you drive. This is in Nebraska.


Am pretty sure driving at *$1.25*/mile also has sth to do with it...


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I make average $20/hr on slow nights and more than $30/hr average on busy nights. Tonight I struck out on almost every major surge (hit a couple here and there, but I kept being in the wrong place at the wrong time), and I still did a little more than $20/hr average for the night. I am hitting those numbers with a super saturated driver market, as well as a lot of newbie mistakes, like driving to the wrong area then missing out on a MASSIVE surge. Right at first, I was having a lot of problems like that... making hardly anything: But starting to get up to speed and figure out where I should have my car and when to make decent coin. The other night, I made more than $250 in around 5 1/2 hours of driving because it was a football game. You've got to really strategize, and try to pre-empt (which can be hard) where you think surges and/or lots of business will be. Sometimes you make a good call, and sometimes you make a bad call. Yeah, it's annoying the stuff Uber does sometimes, but you CAN make decent money doing this if you give it time and adjust your driving habits to fit your clientele's travel patterns. Also, I've had to pretty much give up on having a high acceptance rate. Accepting more than 90% of the pings that come through was making me pull in numbers more like the OP was talking about. Since I wrote off UberPool and started being more selective, I'm making almost double in a night than I was.


Imagine how much money you could make if you put all that thought into a real job.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Am pretty sure driving at *$1.25*/mile also has sth to do with it...


I live in a city with 1.35 a mile and never make 400 in one day. Nebraska has a shortage of drivers compared to other places so he is getting 6x surges


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Delaware surged in 2015 all the time when it was new and there were not a lot of drivers. Now we have too many drivers and they just sit there all day and all night. I watch the rider app...I see them sitting in the same spots for hours. You can't make any money. You might get lucky and get a big fare once in a while but most days and nights you are making under $8/hour before expenses. So I have to drive far away from my local area to make money. That isn't as good as 2015 either. More drivers everywhere but demand for the service is not rising with supply of drivers. I will wait it out. This is not a job for me ... it is part time extra money. If I don't make it I can still pay my bills.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I hate Uber too, Buddy.
> Yesterday I had a decent morning, $76 in about 3 hours.
> Then the inevitable happened, and it died.
> Got on the cabstand at 5th and Tryon to no avail.
> ...


So I'm confused, are you a Uber driver or a taxi driver....you wrote a entire essay on how you own a taxi company and Uber was ruining it....so which one is it buddy.....


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I live in a city with 1.35 a mile and never make 400 in one day. Nebraska has a shortage of drivers compared to other places so he is getting 6x surges


I figured it was surges that got him there but *$1.25 *alone is a sweet start compared to *$0.75*. In the ATL, last time it surged heavy was on Halloween and the max I saw was 3x at 2 am. Rarely surges here. Too many drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> Uber is totally ripping us drivers off. It could be good if they were just an honest company with solid ethics. They are the worst damn company I've ever come across. Worked my ass off last night - 10 rides over 5 hours and made $67. Probably spent around $20 on gas. It just sucks. Uber is making it with the booking fee, the 25 percent, the overcharge on the upfront fare. It's sick. Some federal judge somewhere oughta issue a cease and desist until they clean their unethical, overcharging, driver-bullying practices up.
> 
> UGHHHHHH
> 
> Don't start driving for this company if you haven't already! Maybe it will get better - but chances are, you''ll wanna cry like me.


That's what Hillary's campaign manager said . . ." This job makes me want to cry"!


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd like to know how much the basic pay rate for uber x is in various cities in the usa. In jacksonville florida it's $.75 per mile, then uber takes its cut. Can drivers in other cities please tell us their base rate?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

NC252 said:


> So I'm confused, are you a Uber driver or a taxi driver....you wrote a entire essay on how you own a taxi company and Uber was ruining it....so which one is it buddy.....


TwoFiddyMile is a well known taxi driver


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> I'd like to know how much the basic pay rate for uber x is in various cities in the usa. In jacksonville florida it's $.75 per mile, then uber takes its cut. Can drivers in other cities please tell us their base rate?


Its 1.35 in Seattle


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ShawnsUber said:


> So, now that Trumps pres maybe he will kick Travis in the balls and turn that company around. So joking.


Here's hoping he can bankrupt them. I have faith in him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I can see it now.
> My Uber arriving surrounded by 4 hot rod S.U.V.'S running security.
> I try to lower the window but can't because of the inch thick glass.
> The president launches RPG chaff out of the fender to throw off police radar . . .


"What do you mean you can't take 12 people? The OTHER drivers let our 8 extra friends ride with the secret service. We're only going just around the corner."


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> I'd like to know how much the basic pay rate for uber x is in various cities in the usa. In jacksonville florida it's $.75 per mile, then uber takes its cut. Can drivers in other cities please tell us their base rate?





Shangsta said:


> Its 1.35 in Seattle


This should facilitate the whole process.

*Uber Pricing by City. --> *http://uberestimator.com/country/united-states

Notice how even they (the people who obtained this info) don't know the rates for UberPool


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Its 1.35 in Seattle


The 24 cents a minute on top of that is a huge deal. At 30 mph that's $1.83 per mile with no surge. Where I am in Houston it's $1.09. AND commission on newbies Is 28%. Assuming commission is 25% in Seattle, the driver there is making, before expenses on a 10 mile, 20 minute trip and with their higher base fare $14.74. In Houston that trip is $8.57. Multiply by 50 trips and you can see how much it matters.

BEFORE EXPENSES. The same, except maybe a couple cents per mile difference in gas. We don't get much surge here, either, and pax mostly just wait it out.

People, if you have decent rates in your market, do the math with lowered rates and understand that those of us with shitty rates are not worse drivers who can't figure out where to make money. There's just a lot less to be made. Working just as hard as you we "make" a bit more than half what you do. Take out expenses it's likely 1/3.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The 24 cents a minute on top of that is a huge deal. At 30 mph that's $1.83 per mile with no surge. Where I am in Houston it's $1.09. AND commission on newbies Is 28%. Assuming commission is 25% in Seattle, the driver there is making, before expenses on a 10 mile, 20 minute trip and with their higher base fare $14.74. In Houston that trip is $8.57. Multiply by 50 trips and you can see how much it matters.
> 
> BEFORE EXPENSES. The same, except maybe a couple cents per mile difference in gas. We don't get much surge here, either, and pax mostly just wait it out.
> 
> People, if you have decent rates in your market, do the math with lowered rates and understand that those of us with shitty rates are not worse drivers who can't figure out where to make money. There's just a lot less to be made. Working just as hard as you we "make" a bit more than half what you do. Take out expenses it's likely 1/3.


Right on plus our cost of living is really expensive. Uber screws all of us, lets not kid ourselves.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Drone's buddy. duh.


AKA Free Food!

http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/drones/how-to/a16756/how-to-shoot-down-a-drone/

(Note: Actually shooting down drones will probably lead to a forced appreciation of toilet wine)


----------



## iilee (Sep 5, 2016)

That Uber rate estimator is not accurate. For example in SF bay area it is 1.15/mile only in SF. Oakland and San Jose is 85./mile and pool is 75.

And with the traffic in SF you may get 2 rides in 1 hour with each ride being less than 5 miles. It can take 30 min to drive 1 mile sometimes.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> AKA Free Food!
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/drones/how-to/a16756/how-to-shoot-down-a-drone/
> 
> (Note: Actually shooting down drones will probably lead to a forced appreciation of toilet wine)


I'll watch the video when I get home, but they are coming up with all kinds of devices to take down drones and even training eagles and what. The civilian side of drones are probably easy enough to take out by shooting a bb gun or paintball gun. I would totally lay in brush and wait for the camera to turn then start blasting it with bb pellets and paintball guns. Even if their camera got me, chances are it will crash and either break, or I can retrieve it faster than the operator. 5 min's of flying time can be quite a distance.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

jonhjax said:


> I'd like to know how much the basic pay rate for uber x is in various cities in the usa. In jacksonville florida it's $.75 per mile, then uber takes its cut. Can drivers in other cities please tell us their base rate?


See link in signature. The average base rate in the 200 Uber U.S. markets is about .80/.15 for UberX. Most in the link are probably still valid.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The 24 cents a minute on top of that is a huge deal. At 30 mph that's $1.83 per mile with no surge. Where I am in Houston it's $1.09. AND commission on newbies Is 28%. Assuming commission is 25% in Seattle, the driver there is making, before expenses on a 10 mile, 20 minute trip and with their higher base fare $14.74. In Houston that trip is $8.57. Multiply by 50 trips and you can see how much it matters.
> 
> BEFORE EXPENSES. The same, except maybe a couple cents per mile difference in gas. We don't get much surge here, either, and pax mostly just wait it out.
> 
> People, if you have decent rates in your market, do the math with lowered rates and understand that those of us with shitty rates are not worse drivers who can't figure out where to make money. There's just a lot less to be made. Working just as hard as you we "make" a bit more than half what you do. Take out expenses it's likely 1/3.


Yes , with the large majority of Uber's 200 U.S. markets *at around .80/.15*, this translates to about $7.00/hr with tips at base X rates. In much of the country the company isn't particularly generous with surge or other incentives.

I have no idea *what keeps most Uber drivers on the road*. A lot of drivers use .15-.20c/mile as their operating costs, instead of .30 if they calculate it at all. I think many drivers believe they are making more dollars per hour than they actually are.

Dealing with thousands of fares for that wouldn't have been that attractive to many when Ronald Reagan was president.


> do the math with lowered rates and *understand that those of us with shitty rates* are not worse drivers who can't figure out where to make money.


*That's a cop out*. Just because someone is at a base rate of $1.34/.24 (about $18+ hr at base X rate) and generous surge algorithm in their area and you are at *.75/.15* shouldn't make much difference. They are just better at "working it" , at an intellectually higher or street smart level than you .

Are you watching expenses? Buying retread tires? _Changing your own oil_ and filtering the old thu a sock? Buying gas at Sam's club, doing your own brake jobs and car washes? That stuff makes a lot more difference.

Uber is the blood plasma donation center of the transportation industry.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I'll watch the video when I get home, but they are coming up with all kinds of devices to take down drones and even training eagles and what. The civilian side of drones are probably easy enough to take out by shooting a bb gun or paintball gun. I would totally lay in brush and wait for the camera to turn then start *blasting it with bb pellets and paintball guns*. Even if their camera got me, chances are it will crash and either break, or I can retrieve it faster than the operator. 5 min's of flying time can be quite a distance.


Have you ever gone duck hunting? With a big shotgun, magnum shells and 1 3/4 oz of shot (80 heavy steel pellets). Not easy. Better put your "drone decoys" out and lure them in mighty close.

CC


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Have you ever gone duck hunting? With a big shotgun, magnum shells and 1 3/4 oz of shot (80 heavy steel pellets). Not easy. Better put your "drone decoys" out and lure them in mighty close.
> 
> CC


No, the only hunting I did was possums in my backyard. I have been clay shooting a bunch of times for what its worth.

Decoys? I'll place life size cut outs of kids around my house and watch the drones come.

Drone's are pretty quick but if they also do not seem very durable. A $30 automatic bb gun should do some damage to the point it will sprial out of control. At least bend one of those plastic wings. Bonus if you can break the glass on the camera. The paintball will bring it down faster though. Those things sting and bruise pretty nasty, don't forget, they spit paint balls out pretty rapidly, and can carry hundreds of rounds. So I am 99.9% sure it will work. Especially if the camera has paint all over it and the drone is not set to autopilot to home base if it gets lost.

Just wait for the drone to hover for a second and go for it. If its not hovering over me, I could care less anyways.

If Uber ever gives us a pay raise, to like 1998 cab rates, I'll celebrate by buying a drone and testing out the bb gun and paint ball on it.


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rates-are-going-down-horribly-bad-in-la-california.118443/


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

NC252 said:


> So I'm confused, are you a Uber driver or a taxi driver....you wrote a entire essay on how you own a taxi company and Uber was ruining it....so which one is it buddy.....


He a cab driver


shiftydrake said:


> TwoFiddyMile is a well known taxi driver


I don't think you can call yourself TwoFiddyMile and be a uber driver lol.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I don't think you call yourself TwoFiddyMile and be a uber driver lol.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> He a cab driver
> 
> I don't think you call yourself TwoFiddyMile and be a uber driver lol.


Just learned Charlotte's meter is identical to NYC.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Just learned Charlotte's meter is identical to NYC.


I heard new York taxi still have the market share,could be wrong never been there.But that what I heard


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I heard new York taxi still have the market share,could be wrong never been there.But that what I heard


I check up on the NYC board here now and again.
Veterans keep their hustle. Work Penn station. Stay out of the 3 hour airport queue.
Ain't what it was, but the thing NYC has going for it is sheer numbers.
Plus they now have apps like Arro.
I'd hustle the crap out of that shizz, I'm a drop dead radio man from Wayyyy back.


----------

